# Mühle SAR Rescue Timer special Edition - 150 Jahre DGzRS



## StufflerMike

​
This special edition of 150 pieces in total will be available through the Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger only and commemorates the 150th anniversary of the DGzRS.






​
Mühle-Glashütte congratulates the DGzRS on its anniversary with this special edition of the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer - the timepiece that is already in daily use for thirteen years on board of the German rescue cruisers.

It does look like the standard rescue timer with an emblem ( known as the Hansekreuz) added but the real gimmick is the window at 6 o' clock. The text changes every 24 hours (thanks to the SW 240-1):

1) Gegründet 1865 (founded in 1865)

2) 150 J. im Einsatz (on duty since 150 years)

3) 81.684 Gerettete (81.684 saved)

4) 2183 Einsätze '14 (2183 missions in 2014)

5) die Notrufnummer der DGzRS: 0421 536870 (emergency number)

6) seenotretter.de (Web site)

7) „Klar P3!" ("klar p3" is a radio message to confirm a rescue vessel is cleared and ready to leave harbour in a case of emergency)


----------



## dimman

Really like the original use of the big day mechanism.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mühle just e-mailed me a larger pic.....


----------



## Hergest

Does anyone have an idea if this will be available to buy from overseas from the rescue website? I can't read German and Google translate is not a lot of help. I've been looking at buying a regular SAR Rescue Timer but I really like this limited edition and if the price is not too much of an increase over the standard model I would be very keen. If it will only be available in Germany then I know not to wait until July.

Armbanduhr S.A.R. Rescue Timer "150 Jahre DGzRS"

Thanks


----------



## rationaltime

I am not aware of Mühle-Glashütte dealers having territory restrictions.
I expect you could order from any authorized dealer. You have time to
contact Seenotretter to learn their policy. --> [email protected]

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

rationaltime said:


> I expect you could order from any authorized dealer.


That's wrong the 150 Jahre DGzRS is not available through AD as already pointed out.



> This special edition of 150 pieces in total will be available through the Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger *only* and commemorates the 150th anniversary of the DGzRS.


----------



## David Woo

I tried to order one: no shipping to the USA


----------



## Hergest

David Woo said:


> I tried to order one: no shipping to the USA


That's what I feared, never mind.


----------



## David Woo

Correction: I contacted customer service and they will ship to the US, with an additional fee of 60 euros. I sent them another email, I'm trying to ascertain the price when shipped to the US, I assume it is without the VAT.


----------



## StufflerMike

Update

Yesterday evening Mühle was awarded with the gq time award 2015 in the category "social engagement. The award mirrors Mühle's long-term cooperation with the DGzRS - German Maritime Search and Rescue Association, one of the most modern sea rescue services in the world.









This year the DGzRS celebrates the 150th anniversary and MÜHLE released a special edition of the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer to commemorate.


----------



## StufflerMike

Quick shot from the qp event, Thilo on stage....


----------



## amr ashraf

Is this watch easy servicable by any qualified watchmaker? Or should it be sent to germany for service?


----------



## StufflerMike

amr ashraf said:


> Is this watch easy servicable by any qualified watchmaker? Or should it be sent to germany for service?


The SW240-1, basically a day-date movement like the ETA 2836-2, should be servicable by any knowledgeable watchmaker.


----------

